# Mystery fish



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I found this fish in a river near my home (Connecticut) and was wondering if anyone has seen anything like it or knows what it could be?


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh - I forgot to mention its size it is about 2.5" long and built like a danio; and it stays on the bottom all the time.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Johny darter(Etheostoma nigrum).Johnny darter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow that was spot on thank you very much! Are any darters commonly kept in aquariums? It really is a beautiful little fish


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many people keep natives in aquriums.I used to catch(try to catch) them in lakes.They probly like unheated water.Seemed like a lot of info on them if you search Johny darter.Very cool little fish!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Love them darters, i have 5 in my 80. They are very entertaining and behave like puppies at feeding time


----------



## Tommy_tech (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree. I have 2 Tessellated Darters in a 6 gallon Fluval Chi with sand bottom and they are really cool fish. At feeding time they anxiously hover up to the glass.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice picture. This fish should not be kept in a heated aquarium. It also needs clean (low nitrates), clear water. This fish stays at the bottom and does a lot of things Corys do, except it will eat (large mouth) other small fish. Make sure your local Fish and Game people allow you to keep it in an aquarium. If not, you may end up with a fine!


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Do they do random tank inspections in Connecticut??


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

dirtydutch4x said:


> Do they do random tank inspections in Connecticut??


LOL, actually I would think he was referring when you actually remove it from site just as as F&G can check your catch..


----------

